# solar panel question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Can mixed matched solar panels be wired together if they are wired in series? 
Like if they are different voltage and amps


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes but they have to be real close to the same size. I have a combination of 80 & 90watt panels but their voltage & amperage is so close its a none issue. But if you tried to combine 100watt & 150watt panels you should expect issues just because of the different voltages. The more cells the higher the operating voltage.

Same as you wouldn't/shouldn't put a 50AH battery in line with a 125AH battery. In either case you are taking a chance of over heating & therefore a fire.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This link basically confirms what HuntingHawk says.
Mixing solar panels ? Dos and Don?ts ? SOLAR PANEL SECRETS EXPOSED
This site seems to be a tad more picky.
Residential Solar Power Magazine
This link seems to say it's ok
Chaining up two solar panels of different wattage? - Electrical Engineering Stack Exchange
Same with this site.
Connecting Different Watt Solar Panels
For me, I'd be safe and try to keep everything as equal as possible.


----------

